# Showing a Young Kid Without ADGA Papers?



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Okay, sorry if the title was kinda confusing, LOL. I had a question....

What do you need to do to show a kid _without_ ADGA papers? I'm planning on showing my little girl on May 24th in Brenham (anyone wanna come? I would love to see folks from TGS there!), and don't think her papers are going to come in time.

In the past, I've always had ADGA papers for my kids. What do I do now? I know that you have to fax them in or something.....

Sorry for all the weird questions tonight.....

Thank you for your help! :hug::book:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I would talk to the show secretary or chairperson.. I believe most shows you can show kids under 6months with a stamped duplicate or something if the sorts.. I think I have the wrong word LOL!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

you fax in a hand written registration. Now i have no clue the details on how to do it but it should state on the entry forms that its exceptable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh, okay! Thanks, Skyla  They have not been very responsive. I emailed them with a bunch of questions about the Alpine specialty show this year (and I mean a LOT of questions!), and they haven't answered yet....

We'll see.  I'll also try ADGA.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

And Lamancha Acres


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

No problem  
Hopefully they will get back to you soon


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

So do I!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:lol: I know the feeling  luckily I talk to some of the show secretaries around here a good deal throughout the year anyway, so I just throw questions out there when needed lol!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL! Lucky you! :greengrin:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I was going to go to that show! But instead will be heading to Baker, LA for the Spring show.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh, too bad! It would have been totally awesome  I can't wait! Today is only ten days!!!


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

I really wanted to go to the Brenham show but we have Cub Scout stuff that weekend


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes it would have. Would have loved to meet another member.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Mcclan3- aw, I'm sorry  That must stink!


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah, but I plan on going to the next one within driving distance!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

As do I, but Mcclan3, but I believe the next closest show is Houston. I could be wrong, if you find out different please let me know.

Here are the show dates I have:

June 7 - Weatherford
Sept. 12-13 - Amarillo
Sept. 20 - Wichita Falls
Sept. 28-29 Dallas


----------

